# Which binding(s) do you use and why?



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys are binding to what board and why you choose the specific combo.
From response tweaking to good looks to penny pinching, all reasons welcome!


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Ride Ex Bindings to a Ride Control Board...

Reason: Originally had Rome United bindings on it. That specific model got recalled this year which I conveniently found out after the front binding cracked in multiple places. The Ex bindings were the same price, and made out of aluminum so I figured that those shouldn't break :laugh: Manly Metal over Pansy Plastic. 

LTD bindings to an Atomic Radon...

Reason: They came with the board in a deal. That's the only reason. 

K2 Auto Uprise to an Atomic Radon...

Reason: Because fuck the LTD bindings. They would literally spin to a 90 degree inward angle after a spill. Plus, the Auto Uprise were on sale and I was curious about the Auto tech. They also seem like a fairly solid freeride binding from what I've heard. 

Fun fact: My boots are literally the most expensive item I bought for snowboarding (k2 Darko, 210ish. Control was 200, Atomic Radon=150, and the Auto Uprise were 150)


----------



## cmb (Jan 17, 2010)

Union Force DLX Snowboard Bindings Viper

not sure why i got them since i am still a newb. wanted something that was better then my all plastic bindings. it is like my hockey gear if you buy cheap things you get hurt so i spend some extra money to get something good.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux Titans

Why: Because they are super comfy. Definitely the most comfortable bindings I've tried and out of all the bindings I've tried, I like their toe cap strap setup best. I also wanted a binding that was a little softer. After riding Ride SPi's, I just found them to be so stiff that they were pretty unforgiving and became uncomfortable toward the end of the day. The Titans feel REALLY soft unmounted in the store (especially the highback), but I think they ride quite a bit stiffer than they feel unmounted. I've had no issues with their responsiveness. That could be due to the NS Heritage they're mounted to, which is pretty stiff, so keep that in mind. If you think the Titans will be too soft for you, look into the Feedbacks.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

2010 Burton Cartels(responpse 7) on a 09 Ride Kink > slightly stiffer binding to go with the softer board (wanted movements to translate faster to board), Plus color scheme matched board

2008 Burton P1's(response 6) on a 08 Burton T6 > wanted a softer binding for a stiff board (wanted movements slightly dampened to board also for cush ride since this is my cruising stick, Plus color scheme matched board

I do not get euipment to match, always function first. But hell, if it will match up why not?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

i have a pair of nidecker carbons which i love because, while they are a little heavy, they are the most solid, responsive bindings i have ever used:










i also have a pair of nidecker pro 800s which, again, i love because, while they are a little heavy, they are solid & responsive:










finally, i have a pair of rome 390s - i got them as they were cheap and super light:










alasdair


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

Ride Delta + Sierrascope 156

reason: Color color and color, both purple+black

can't tell how good they are, but i really like them for the forgiveness they have


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

i would like to hear any reply on rome targa or k2 formula haha


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

Set-up: Union Datas and Ride Machete
Reason: I was looking for an all mountain rocker style board and binding set-up that would be comfortable on long 8 hour flexs. Plus I got both items for a smoking deal on eBay. End of season sale.


----------



## TB020 (Feb 8, 2010)

Custom V Rocker 156 with Triad EST bindings
Reason: I find triads to be unbelievably comfortable along with great performance.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

Rome Targas on a NS SL-R

Reason: Solid free-ride board and binding with good adjust-ability. I intend to keep these for a few seasons and want the ability to play with the setup as I progress. 390's probably would have done but I didn't want to reach the point where I wanted to change something and couldn't.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

weipim said:


> i would like to hear any reply on rome targa or k2 formula haha


Angry (BurtonAvenger) talks about them (k2 formulas) a lot on his blog. If you check out some of the reviews you should be able to get what he thinks about the k2 formulas (there's apparently a bit of a difference between this years and the new ones next year).


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have Union Forces on my Capita Horrorscope.

The Forces are a mid/soft flex binding, and are pretty much bombproof... Pretty comfy as well. The flex and longevity of these bindings made them a no brainer for my jib stick once I realized Rome 390's weren't made large enough for my boots... Or I would have 390's on it.

Also I personally like the way the Force toe cap is.... Fits my boots pretty well but many people don't like it.

Ride NRc's on my Capita Black Death

Bit stiffer binding, best toe cap on the market imo, and one of the best footbeds on the market imo. These bindings truly feel like you're riding on a Cadillac, but the ankle strap needs to be a bit softer imo... You get some good response out of these bindings but I think the ankle strap could still use a little more cushion.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Old Technine Dominator Bindings

Reason: Ultra Stiff. Checked Snowboarding.com forum a while before this place was happening. I wanted a stiff binding for edge hold and transitions and some ppl suggested this and also noted it had a lifetime warrantee. Seemed to have good reviews then. I still use it after ratchet return springs have broken like 3 times and warranted. Even got them “upgraded” twice during replacement and when one of the broken springs was for the toe strap… they sent new “toe caps”, along with 4 extra ratchets and a bunch of screws for some reason. Save shipping on next time I suppose! The first upgrade was when I went to the factory and the guy changed all my ankle straps just because one spring broke to make it “even”! Found out from him how Marc Frank Montoya invented the toe cap and changed snowboard history and how he was so awesome in everything else too!  Toe Caps (at least the Technine ones) are pretty awesome btw. It’s like hard rubber and doesn’t slip like some Burtons I’ve tried (maybe you need a burton boot?) and pulls your boot hard against the back without you feeling anything on your toes.

I use it on a Lib Technologies Dark Series, a stiff board also.

I got a Skate Banana for some ground tricking and perhaps some boxes and rails occasionally. I’m contemplating on getting soft bindings to go with it because I thought it might be more forgiving. But I was also thinking that the stiff bindings would make it easier to bend the board around for ground tricks. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have an older (2006) pair of Burton Cartels mounted to my 2010 Nitro Volume. I use them because I bought them for $40 on cragslist and they work great. They're comfy for sure, and they hold me to my board. I also love the cap strap on them. Maybe I'll get some new bindings this offseason, but I've already spent a lot of money this year on gear, and the bindings are in a good enough condition to last at least another season.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Can a hardbooter play? Bomber TD2 step-in's on both alpine setups. The extra beefy construction virtually eliminates concerns of binding failures. Highly adjustable, yet very rigid with the step-in system = a winning binding. I'm considering the latest TD3 incarnation for next year for better access to mounting hardware and thicker elastomer ring (more shock absorbtion / less carving chatter).


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Union contacts... because I've had 2 pairs of burton bindings and 1 pair of rides... and all 3 of them would constantly fall apart after a few days of riding.

The unions stay in one piece, are ultra light, and super comfy.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I bought a pair of Burton Cartels last winter, so I've got about a season and a half in to them. They're holding up real solid, super comfortable ankle strap and the cap-strap on the toe rocks. I personally really like the skyback, but a some people get turned off by a super high highback like that.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Union Force on a Nitro Misfit

I like the force because they're a mid flex binding...they're not so soft that they feel like plastic but they're not so stiff that you feel like you're locked in one position. And they're solid enough to get me around all over the mountain. 

I also like the comfort of the EVA molded ankle strap, but it looks like most companies have some version of this design now. Next year I'll be looking at flux bindings...probably the feedbacks.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

k2 autos on my slr, they have the best response to flex/dampening ratio for me. i've had forces but they were slightly heavier and bulkier, and not enough dampening. i've also used contacts, which were toooo soft, but nice and light. The autos have full lenth eva foam on the footbed, with harshmellow on the hell and forefoot. straps are lower profile but very comfortable. and they're pretty light i would say. the only thing i liked more about unions were the ratchets.


----------



## vanoot (Mar 17, 2010)

Up until this year, I have had one of those "Anti-Burton" mindsets. My local shop has an end of the year sale every year where everything, yes EVERYTHING is 50% off. The guy that works there set me up with a 2010 Burton Hero. After hearing all of it's features packed in, and playing around with the flex and rocker, I decided to buy a burton. 

We all know that until a while later, you gotta' ride Burton EST bindings on the ICS boards. So now I am riding two things from burton. Maybe I will get Burton boots later too, haha.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

2010 Burton Cartel's on a 2009 Bataleon Riot. The Riot is a stiff park board. This means that while it has a twin shape, it has a lot of power to pop off jumps and can handle speed better than the typical park board. I had it set up with Technine MFM Pro bindings, but the frame became bent and the screws kept coming loose.

Enter the Cartel's. HUGE difference. I got them over the Forces because the ratchets were more smooth and the straps felt more comfortable. Its got enough flex for the park, but stiff enough to handle high speeds. Perfect match for my Riot.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i've got no loyalties:

Burton Mission, Rome 390, Union Force, and Flux Feedback. They all work splendidly.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Rome 390 on Ride Antic

Why: They were on sale for a killer $105.00 and I was looking for bindings at the time haha

They seem fine to me, not to stiff or soft. Plenty of adjustability and the straps are super comfortable with all the padding. Toe cap is nice since it conforms to my boot. Autostrap tech is nice and makes it easier to unbuckle when I'm done. I've also heard plenty of good things about Rome bindings so why not? haha


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

EST Burton Triads atm, I used to ride Cartels but they hurt my legs/feet like all hell and have stupid forward lean so I thought i'd give the Triads a try, they turned out to be one of the best items ive bought to date, they are so much more comfortable at really no cost to performance at all.


----------

